# 10/9/11 Downtime



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

As can be seen here: http://status.socialanxietysupport.com/

We had ~10 minutes of downtime while we were trying to fix some database config/crash/corruption issues.

If the site was running slow for you, it should be snappy again. Thanks for your understanding! 

Drew


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

http://status.socialanxietysupport.com/ is cool can we haz an option on app for that


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I completely missed it :stu.


----------

